# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu du lịch Sài Gòn Wonderland - Đi chơi ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

*Sau một tuần bận mải chúng ta dành ngày cuối tuần để cùng nhau nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn và đi du lịch, dã ngoại. Didau xin giới thiệu 1 địa điểm vui chơi giải trí cho những ngày cuối tuần ở Sài Gòn.*

*Khu du lịch Sài Gòn Wonderland*


Khu vui chơi giả trí Sài Gòn wonderland toạ lạc trong khuôn viên của đô thị mới Nam Sài Gòn, thuộc phường Tân Phong, quận 7, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Đây là công trình liên doanh giữa 3 công ty gồm Công ty liên doanh Phú Mỹ Hưng (Việt Nam), Công ty Norrice (Đài Loan), Công ty Okamoto (Nhật Bản) với tổng số vốn đầu tư là 9.913.464 USD.

Saigon Wonderland Cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 15 phút đi bằng xe gắn máy, khánh thành giai đoạn 1 vào ngày 14/2/1999, chính thức khai trương ngày 30/4/1999, có khả năng tiếp nhận cùng lúc 20.000 khách. Khu vui chơi bao gồm 16 trò chơi, hồ bơi và vườn khủng long với hơn 25 loài khác nhau. Ngoài ra Saigon Wonderland còn có nhà hàng và cửa hàng bán quà lưu niệm.




> Địa chỉ: P.Lô R11,14,17 khu A- Đô thị mới Nam Sài Gòn. Tân Phong, Q.7 TP.Hồ Chí Minh.
> Điện thoại: (84)- 8- (8731370 - 8731107 - 8731108 – 8731110
> Website: www.nhavui.com.vn/namsaigon




Sưu tầm từ Internet

Cùng khám phá địa điểm *đi chơi ở Sài Gòn* - *di choi o Sai Gon*

Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## thientai206

HN không có nhỉ  :Frown:

----------


## rose

m thích cái trò đu quay kia  :Big Grin:

----------


## lovetravel

ngoài HN có khu vui chơi nào có trò này ko nhi?

----------


## dung89

Khu vui chơi này chắc rộng và đẹp lắm

----------

